# Home made fish house



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Kinda a strange question but has anyone ever tried to build their own flip over. I just bought a used one, but now i have one of the suitcase style clams. The tarp and some of the braces is done for but i think the sled part would make for a nice flip over if can be done.

I have dreamed up some ideas and think they might work but i wondering if anyone has actually done it?


----------

